# Bottom feeders for sand



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm setting up a new 65gal african tank with sand sub. Any thoughts on the best bottom feeders for sand? Thanks


----------



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

i have 3 clown loaches in my 55 that do a great job of eating anything extra that gets left behind


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

I love my synodontis multipunctatus. I would also recommend a couple synodontis petricola for your size tank. These catfish are both from Lake Tanganyika and therefore require the same conditions as African cichlids if that is what you will have in the tank. I am sure they can adapt to other environments as well.

Mike


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

howajj said:


> i have 3 clown loaches in my 55 that do a great job of eating anything extra that gets left behind


Clown loaches are great too, but they get very big. I would say probably eventually too big for a 55g, but I don't have any experience with them.

Mike


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

It would depend on what other fish you are getting...sand sifters are really cool, but they don't really "clean up" persay. They will feed off the bottom and are very comical to watch. They need really passive tankmates or they don't do well.

Otherwise, the synodontis cats are native to lake Tang and are very cool little fish. I'd go with about 3 Syn. petricola or Syn. lucipinnis. Keep in mind that these guys can really raise **** with substrate spawners.

If you want to break the rules and go with a SA, Bristlenose Ancistrus will stay small unlike many plecos, and will do a great job with algae control.


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks for all the info so far. Just so you know I'm setting up an "assorted african cichlid" tank.


----------



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

my clowns are 3 years old and are about 4-5 inches...got them at about an inch


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

There are other Botia loaches available that don't get as large as the clown loach. The red finned-loach, skunk loach, and pakistani loach all would work well in a "mixed African" tank.

So would the smaller Synodontus catfish, as already mentioned.


----------

